#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-13
<err0r_> HI
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, err0r_
<dholbach> good morning
<Guest10218> nick name=rose
<asdfasfdasdfasdf> hey
<asdfasfdasdfasdf> ubuntu lovers
<linuxdude> hello
<linuxdude> What time is the Q&A at?
<commandoline> linuxdude: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/13/ubuntu-qa-this-week/ <- 20:00 UTC.
<linuxdude> commandoline:  Thank you, What time is that for eastern time? 4:00pm?
<commandoline> linuxdude: click the link in the blog post.
 * commandoline has no idea, I live in Europe...
<linuxdude> commandoline: Funny, The Ubuntuonair website says 19:00 UTC and Jono blog page says 20:00 UTC. This is very confusing.
<linuxdude> http://ubuntuonair.com/
<linuxdude> Eitherway, I'll check in at both time.
<linuxdude> hello
<FlyingPig> jono: Is there a Q&A today?
<jono> FlyingPig, yep
<jono> in 15mins
<FlyingPig> jono: oh, good to know :D
<AndroUser> Hello
<SolidSteel144> hi, should start any sec now?
<pemibo> No Hangout today?
<FlyingPig> So, when does it start?
<elbuntu> I keep refreshing for the live feed. I have no idea
<elbuntu> Hope it is on today tho
<FlyingPig> elbuntu: it is, but the site is not yet updated :(
<FlyingPig> Next Hangout: Jono Bacon: Q&A
<FlyingPig> March 13th, 19:00 UTC
<elbuntu> I guess we will just have to wait a little then :)
<jono> FlyingPig, 6pm UTC
<jono> oops
<jono> 8pm UTC
<jono> it is an hour later today
<FlyingPig> oh, the site says something else
<Guxx> 1 hour delay?
<guest_abc> jono: On the site ubuntuonair.com it's stil saying 19:00
<elbuntu> oh, then ill wait an hour
<sebsebseb> no Q&A today I guess
<SolidSteel144> it's at 20:00 UTC it seems
<SolidSteel144> less than an hour from now
<sebsebseb> oh
<jono> no there is a Q+A
<jono> hang on, let me fix the site
<FlyingPig> why is it later today?
<Somkit_> did Jono's thing get rescheduled?
<jono> FlyingPig, I have to do an interview on Ubuntu UK podcast in 15mins
<jono> so I needed to push it back by 30mins
<sebsebseb> jono: oh
<jono> oops, back by an hour
<FlyingPig> oh ok :)
<sebsebseb> jono: what kind of interview?
<jono> website updated
<jono> sebsebseb, not sure
<jono> we will see :-)
<sebsebseb> ah yeah can listen to that live I think to :d
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu UK Podcast
<AndroUser> Isn't 20:00 utc 3:00pm eastern time?
<dshimer> so UUPC starts in 15? Their website says 1:15
<popey> correct
<popey> we're live in 1:15
<popey> ish
<popey> jono giving away the magic there
<jono> popey, isnt it in 15mins?
<jono> 7.30pm
<dshimer> So we have to decide which one to listen to live.  Wow going head to head, thats brave for someone.
<jono> oh I see
<sebsebseb> dshimer: both
<popey> it is in 15 mins
<jono> cool
<popey> wel 10 mins now
<sebsebseb> dshimer: Podcast first Q&A after
<popey> just wont go out live until later
<sebsebseb> popey: oh the Jono interview won't be live ?
<popey> sebsebseb: it will, later
<popey> we pre-record interviews
<popey> "as live"
<popey> i.e. unedited
<dshimer> Maybe while we're all waiting we could have a nice discussion about rolling releases or mir in all caps, haven't seen anything inflamatory in several hours.
<sebsebseb> popey: I mean can I hear the jono interview as it happens in 10 minuets or so, or not?
<popey> 19:22:02 < popey> sebsebseb: it will, later
<popey> it will go out later
<popey> not in 10 mins time
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<sebsebseb> so the listning live stuff on site, won't do anything for that ok
<elbuntu> Finally made it on the IRC after my laptop decided to crash after a new update on 13.04. :) can't wait for the Q&A to start... but first a coffee !
<jono> reload
<FlyingPig> nothing changed
<jono> hang on
<jono> reload
<FlyingPig> yes
<FlyingPig> yes
<number22> yes
<elbuntu> yes
<welshbuntu> Yes
<FlyingPig> but it is a bit small
<FlyingPig> :D
<FlyingPig> nice shirt :D
<welshbuntu> Exciting - my first Ubuntu on Air!
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: How many viewers do you currently have?
<GroovyGrip> QUESTION is there ubuntu-touch related trivia you can share (something from inside of ubuntu or just something that blew your mind in community)?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What  was the Ubuntu UK Podcast interview you just did, about?
<welshbuntu> QUESTION: With the new plans for Ubuntu to use the Mir display manager, will we still be able to add other desktop environments to the stock Unity environment?
<Flavor> QUESTION was KDEs Plasma considered for Ubuntu Touch?
<SolidSteel144> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu move away from Gnome based apps and consist of entirely Qt apps when Unity Next arrives?
<welshbuntu> (e.g. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop,
<welshbuntu> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop,
<welshbuntu> sudo apt-get install cinnamon [from PPA])
<welshbuntu> We use Unity mainly (with classic-menu-indicator added for a hierarchical menu of programs), but really need to be able to install other environments and libraries, to give customers, friends & family choice of environment and programs to run, so it's important that we can continue to use the other alternatives, in addition to the Unity default.
<dshimer> QUESTION: Did you hear the System 76 interview on Linux Action Show?  Quite optimistic, actually the whole show was pretty open minded.
<caffeinatedevian> QUESTION: When do you expect major carriers to offer Ubuntu Phone?
<Guest23182> QUESTION: Will Matthieu James make more new icons for Ubuntu 13.04?
<netcurli> http://mhall119.com/
<caffeinatedevian> Thanks netcurli!
<elbuntu> Yeah I have, I have already mocked up a few apps :)
 * mhall119 suddenly feels he should be paying attention
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What are your comments about Mir and Wayland.  Only been following some of that news, but seems things got quite heated.
<Steam4Linux> QUESTION: Since Ubuntu is switching to Mir & QT, will all the progress Unity has made mean nothing?
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Will Mir improve gaming performance with Ubuntu?
<frippe> QUESTION: What happend in the community this last week? Why so many strong feelings and anger?
<justin86> QUESTION: Hello. There was a little "noise" around Mir display server in internet, especially among Wayland developers (who was kind of "insulted" by some Canonical statements). Do you have any commant on that?
<ward_> how is the BBQing going?
<d0od> gee-edit; I've always pronounced it as geh-dit #TIL
<Flavor> QUESTION how many people are working on Mir (full time)
<d0od> jono: you're probably right!
<caffeinatedevian> Professional answer :)
<derewop> QUESTION: So, while 'quickly' can still be used for app development, is the SDK-route better for creating new desktop apps?
<welshbuntu> Hi Jono, many thanks for your answer, yes that was very informative... kind regards, Adam.
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Have you started hacking on Qt/QML using the Ubuntu SDK and if so, will the Ubuntu accomplishments program be ported to Qt/QML?
<schauer97> QUESTION I like Unity but in Ubuntu 12.10 it is so slow. Why is that so?
<welshbuntu> QUESTION: Will the Mir display manager be compatible with the likes of VirtualBox & VMWare Player (both as a Host OS & Guest OS)? These virtualisation programs are critical for many people (what about other virtualisation systems, e.g. KVM, Xen, etc ?). I'm thinking of things along the lines of accelerated 2D & 3D Guest OS graphics drivers, which are currently targeted at X11 - will Canonical be working with Oracle & the VirtualBox community to e
<welshbuntu> nsure that Mir will be supported by the VirtualBox Guest Additions? It's also a good way to test new software (e.g. Development versions of Ubuntu!). And how will the use of Mir impact other existing proprietary programs & apps (e.g. Steam, etc).
<cwickert> QUESTION: When Ubuntu switches to MIR, what about other desktops but Unity? KDE already announced that kwin will not support MIR and Xfce and LXDE will not have he manpower to maintain their window managers with MIR
<anvil201> QUESTION: Can we expect a new Ubuntu App Showdown geared towards Ubuntu Touch later this year?
<d0od> QUESTION: Would you like a question that isn't Mir based?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Why is Unity going to use QT/QML exactly, read some articles about that, but they weren't really clear as to the reasons why exactly. Also I remmber how Unity 2D was using QT, because GTK apparnatly coudn't do something QT could, but then Unity 2D also got dropped completly.
<lucasarran> QUESTION: Would the Unity Next feel much more smoother and quicker than the current Unity?
<Flavor> QUESTION Has valve been in contact with conanical about Mir? That seems like something that valve would be concered about
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Do you think Mir by default in future Ubuntu versions, but possbily Wayland and maybe even Xorg as opitons from the repo's let's say for those that may want those instead?
<welshbuntu> Actually, I think Mir sounds like a good idea in the long run, as you say there's a lot of mindshare with Ubuntu, & it's great for the convergence of PC, Mobile, Tablet, etc - As long as we can still run programs & apps (most open source, some closed source / propietary) that we've come to rely on.
<t1t0> How's Mir position on Ubuntu Touch????
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: In your personal opinion do you think Mir may get adopted by lots of non Ubuntu based distros in the future as well.  Or will it be like Unity where other distros generally don't want to support it, because of certain technical reasons.
<Gladen> I absolutely agree with that actually..
<sebsebseb> Gladen: which ?
<Gladen> About the way discussion sometimes go in open source communities. :P
<elbuntu> QUESTION: I am developing apps for Ubuntu Touch,  must the project be hosted on launchpad or can you use your own servers?
<Flavor> ya word
<justin86> QUESTION: Do you prefer manual or automatic gearbox in ordinary everyday car and why? :)
<t1t0> QUESTION: will be Mir open to the all Linux community???
<welshbuntu> Thanks Jono
<Flavor> QUESTION how does one get a wicked sweet beard such as yours
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: In an interview the team leader of Kubuntu said: "I only had contact with the Linux Mint developer recently when Canonical claimed that they needed a licence to use the compiled packages from Ubuntu". What license do they need? Isn't it all free software?
<Somkit> QUESTION: when will we see the next version of Ubuntu Accomplishments?
<t1t0> QUESTION: do you(canonical) gonna publish a guide to port apps from other platforms to ubuntu touch???
<welshbuntu> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu SDK allow you to use multiple programming languages (e.g. C/C++, Python, Java, Javascript - i.e. bindings for multiple programming languages), and what is the preferred / recommended language? I would love to get involved with developing programs & apps for Ubuntu, but not so keen on C/C++ myself! Will Quickly eventually be ported to use the SDK & Qt, or the best bits of it merged with the SDK's IDE? (Sorry if this alrea
<welshbuntu> dy been asked, I keep losing the video feed!)
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Does Mir have copyright assignments as well?  That seems to be one of the reasons as to why Unity hasn't been adopted by lots of other distros as well..
<obounaim> I think the ubuntuonair.com page should be redesigned. The chat widget is in the wrong place
<tuxkalle> QUESTION: what do you tink about MariaDB
<ecto> QUESTION: Will apps written with the Ubuntu Touch SDK really work on desktop, tablet and phone without having to port them?
<codelotus> http://www.stefanoforenza.com/the-truth-about-the-mono-logo/
<codelotus> :)
<Gladen> Haha
<Steam4Linux_> QUESTION: I have an AT&T Galaxy S3, will i be able to run Ubuntu touch (When it's stable) & connect to the towers?
<obounaim> QUESTION: I think the ubuntuonair.com page should be redesigned. The chat widget is in the wrong place
<Gladen> Steam4Linux_: Hardware wise it should be more than enough to run Ubuntu Touch
<Frist> QUESTION: i'm currently on fedora and last distro upgrade was ~ 700 Mb, on mobile updates and distro-updates tend to be a lot smaller, any clues on how the upda te system is going to work for Ubuntu touch? Will it be the same we have on the desktop?
<Steam4Linux_> Yes, but will my number & Sim card work with it?
<Flavor> QUESTION do you prefer wine/playonlinux or crossover? OR have you been able to move completely away from windows programs?
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu Accomplishments be ported to QML? And will there be a Phone App? :P
<welshbuntu_> Thanks Jono, I'll look into the SDK
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: Are you going to play guitar or drums today?
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Can the Ubuntu Touch Core Apps, and the Qt/QML version of Gwibber, be included in the desktop notification area?
<number22> QUESTION: where is JoseeAntonioR
<sebsebseb> number22: good question
<netcurli> Frist: you might want to check out http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1303/meeting/21605/foundations-1303-single-image-update/
<FlyingPig> guitar +1
<tuxkalle> yes
<sebsebseb> yes to guitar
<Flavor> yes
<Frist> cool, thanks
<pemibo> no
<elbuntu> yes
<frippe> no
<Gladen> Yes!
<cielak> QUESTION: Hey Jono! Who should I contact / what action should I take if a local Ubuntu community is bringing a very bad name to Ubuntu? I have no influence in this community, how can I find aid?
<GeorgeSteven> Will Ubuntu (canonical) advise developers to use QML for Ubuntu desktop apps?
<number22> can you play 22 acacia avenue
<obounaim> Oh yes
<cielak> right, thanks!
<jarlath> QUESTION: Part of the bad feelings towards android come from people who have had bad implementations with respect to hardware and UI changes / update handling etc. Are you aware that giving too much flexibility to the carriers might be bad for Ubuntu?
<Steam4Linux_> What version of Linux is touch running
<GeorgeSteven> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu (canonical) advise developers to use QML for Ubuntu desktop apps?
<Steam4Linux_> QUESTION what version of ubuntu is touch?
<Flavor> QUESTION if you were the new pope what would you do first?
<welshbuntu> QUESTION: Will it be possible at some point to run Android Apps on Ubuntu Phone (this was demoed with Ubuntu for Android, I believe). Also, is there a bit of confusion between Ubuntu for Android & Ubuntu Phone do you think?
<t1t0> do you(canonical) gonna publish a guide to port apps from other platforms to ubuntu touch??? sorry i couldn't hear the answer because a connection problem
<rrnwexec> QUESTION: What's the most exciting thing you've seen or heard in the Ubuntu world this week? (Bonus points for a non-software answer) ;)
<elbuntu> QUESTION: Is there any reasons why a software centre isn't listed in the Launchpad core apps for the phone? Would it be okay for a member of the community to come up with a solution?
<Flavor> RIGHT ON!
<FlyingPig> QUESTION: Is there a Ubuntu LoCo in Vatican City? :D
<Flavor> QUESTION what kind of computer do you use?
<welshbuntu> Thanks Jono, your answers have been really helpful and informative - enjoying my first Ubuntu On Air from rural West Wales (shame the internet connection isn't so reliable here! LOL) :-)
<sebsebseb> welshbuntu: best bit is when he plays guitar or one of them :d
<Steam4Linux_>  QUESTION what hardware vendor would you like to see ship Ubuntu?
<Flavor> ^good question
<Gladen> Are you also in a band or something?
<GeorgeSteven> Bare-footing it! +1
<sebsebseb> Gladen: yep he has his own band
<FlyingPig> yes
<welshbuntu> Yup!
<jarlath> LOUND AND CLEAR
<sebsebseb> Gladen: and gives away music for free
<sebsebseb> hot enough for shorts there apparnatly, but  well he is in  California
<jarlath> NOT ANY MORE THOUGH
<sebsebseb> jarlath: ojh?
<lostson> play some Iron Maiden in honor of their original drummer passing away
<Gladen> Ow, nice!
<welshbuntu> Wish I was in CA, been snowing here today!
<lostson> sounds muffled
<sebsebseb> oh it's a bit low, but can hear it
<Flavor> ya the whole baby thing...
<jarlath> sebsebseb: ojh?
<sebsebseb> welshbuntu: yeah we had some snow here to like yesterday or day before where I am in England
<sebsebseb> welshbuntu: ,but not enough to settle on the ground properly
<Gladen> *applauds*
<jarlath> That was amazing. And to think people queue for Justin Bieber.
<Flavor> good job
<welshbuntu> We just had an inch or so, all melted now (I'm in Ceredigion, West Wales)
<FlyingPig> QUESTION Whats the temperature whrerever you live?
<number22> QUESTION: did you hear clive burrs death
<elbuntu> I come from england so know the snopw situation there.. now live in germany and it snowed 15" in 2 days lol
<jarlath> Thank you.
<netcurli> thank you
<elbuntu> Thanks for the chat
<ecto> thanks!
<Gladen> Thanks for the Q&A. :)
<sam0125> thanks
<welshbuntu> Thank you Jono, really enjoyed it! Until next time... :-)
<sebsebseb> good Q&A jono
<jono> thanks!
<mike-dev> Thanks
<Frist> thanks
<obounaim> Thank you Jono
<t1t0> QUESTION: What do you think about the new steve Jobs style on Mark Shuttleworth??? XD
<sebsebseb> t1t0: it's over
<sebsebseb> untill next time
<t1t0> sorry, lag connection... Thanks
<mattviator> what is 2000 utc
<mattviator> that was like 3pm est?
<sebsebseb> mattviator: its over
<sebsebseb> untill next time
<mattviator> its always at weird times for ppl on est or even the west coast
<daveyc> yes
<mattviator> thanks
<mattviator> later
<daveyc> What's the subject today
<daveyc> can't see the chatter
<Vince-0> its finished
<toddc_> yes
<toddc_> pope?
<Qwertz> QUESTION: are you still working on jokosher?
<blazcab> Hello!!
<blazcab> I want ask about Unity...
<toddc_> good but need to pip it into stream
<blazcab> In the future Canonical still suporting this envioroment???
<blazcab> Ok
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-14
<arellanosac> hello everybody
<SteevyX> Can someone tells me if Android Apps will be able to be installed on unbuntu mobile phone coming up end this year?
<SteevyX> inbox me the ANSWER : steevyx@gmail.com
<dholbach> good morning
<linuxdude> hello
<Guest83978> hi
<linuxdude> it should be starting soon, right?
<danieltdt> 1h20min left
<linuxdude> Damn it! I don't get this UTC time thing. lol, 15:00 for eastern time should be 10:00am, right?
<commandoline> linuxdude: add UTC to your 'alternate locations' in the time indicator (right top of the screen). Works great :)
<Guest83978> if you didn't found it yet just click on the link upwards and you will see the convertion to your location
<linuxdude> lol, I think I've figured it out. I must not be taken the daylight saving time into consideration.
<linuxdude> tic toc
<Guest999> *-*
<UbuPhillup> *______*
<ecto> Yes!
<linuxdude> I'm on that now
<jake___> ? are we live?
<linuxdude> yes
<mhall119> jake___: yes
<mhall119> can you see us?
<jake___> thx
<linuxdude> mhall119: Yes, we can see you.
<mhall119> :)
<elbuntu> See you and hear you loud and clear :P
<linuxdude> We can see you earthlings
<elbuntu> Earthlings, what does that make us then?
<mhall119> take me to your app devs
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html are the API docs
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-coreapps
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps
<mhall119> QUESTION: like this
<linuxdude> QUESTION: Can you guys describe a bit about QML? Is it only use to design the user interface?
<FlyingPig> linuxdude: you can ask questions in #ubuntu-app-devel
<UbuPhillup> FlyingPig: You are in every ubuntu on air session :) in see and your name always
<FlyingPig> UbuPhillup: yeah, I am a big Ubuntu fan :D
<UbuPhillup> ;)
<redtape-renegade> ::: http://is.gd/G6RdVp #sdkmaintainers #days
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-03-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-10
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning.  :)
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<nhaines> dholbach: having a good day so far?
<dholbach> very much so - how about you?
<nhaines> dholbach: not bad!  I did everything on my task list except the server admin stuff.  And that can surely wait until later.  :)
<dholbach> :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Jono Bacon Q&A - Speakers: jono
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/11/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<Nivex> I see you Jono
<Nivex> on vid anyway
<nhaines> I can see and hear you. :)
<jdrab_> skype anyone? .. :D
<nhaines> QUESTION: The work done on orgami-inspired icon sets for the phone are beautiful and inspired.  Especially in light of the new default wallpaper designs for trusty, do you know why bringing this theming to the desktop hasn't been seen as very important?
<jdrab_> QUESTION: is there any even remote possibility to opensource landscape? :)
<nhaines> QUESTION: Today's Clean your Home Office Day!  Any plans?  :)
<vasil_> QUESTION:When will unity 8 launch
<nhaines> We'll wait for you to go get the tablet.  We'll just hum until you get back.  ;)
<ubuntoshfkflsls> hey
<jdrab_> nhaines: or we can sing..
<nhaines> jdrab_: I don't know the words.  :)
<jdrab_> or call jono on skype :D
<Kiran> Yeah Jono
<ubuntoshfkflsls> iPhone rocks
<nhaines> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu SDK provide patterns to help developers work with the new bottom edge design?
<jdrab_> aww that looks great
<Adilou> QUESTION: When will the ubuntu touch be launched? And are you planning to sell it like to phone-makers (samsung, nokia... etc)?
<Kiranyillur> awesome
<ubuntoshfkflsls> nobody wants ubntu touch
<Nivex> Van Canto FTW!
<fgreinus> QUESTION: how will the phone updates be like? over-the-air just like at android or iOS?
<nhaines> Adilou: Ubuntu's already been launched on phones and the second release will be in April with 14.04.  Phones hitting stores is up to manufactures, not Canonical or Ubuntu.
<nhaines> fgreinus: yes, the phone updates over the air.
<eh-o-eh-o> that phone looks pretty sweet
<ubuntoshfkflsls> nobody care ubuntu
<ubuntoshfkflsls> :D
<eh-o-eh-o> it IS pretty neat
<Adilou> oh great, didn't know about that! thanks
<nhaines> That is probably the best use of Grumpy Cat ever.
<ubuntoshfkflsls> shut up babe
<ubuntoshfkflsls> always talkin
<ubuntoshfkflsls> :D
<ubuntoshfkflsls> use macbook or sth
<ubuntoshfkflsls> ChloeWolfieGirl: you bitch
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: ignore him, apparently he has nothing better to do.  Welcome!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines: ah I see, thank you, I was scared then xD
<nhaines> ChloeWolfieGirl: we can't really control who comes in or make them leave, but we don't have to put up with it.  Thanks for staying.  :)
<timppa> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu touch core apps one day share a common color theme?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> nhaines: Nah, I enjoy joining these, my internets being awful atm though unfortunately ;-;
<ali_> QUESTION: Dear Mr Bacon. A couple of weeks ago you said you've seen some cool design for unity8 desktop. But in the last Q&A you said that desktop would look the same as the current unity 7. I was hoping there would be some new UI design for Desktop. When will we see the design for unity 8 desktop?
<vasil_> QUESTION:What about ubuntu for android any news whent it will be coming
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: I Updated today on 14.04 and saw a new icon pack called Suru, is this conformation that the icon theme will be complete for 14.04?
<nhaines> vasil_: Ubuntu for Android has to be something a manufacturer licenses and brings to their phones.  It's probably not a priority now that Ubuntu is coming.
<Nivex> QUESTION: I'm considering replacing Android with Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 7. Any exciting features in store for Touch 14.04 ?
<LanDi> QUESTION: how is going the battery life compared to android on the same device ?
<nhaines> QUESTION: I know you're a big barbecue fan.  How much barbecue sauce does Jack eat?
<nhaines> QUESTION: Orange-purple gradient wallpapers: great default or greatest default?
<Nivex> (Mine's not the 2013 version)
<sebsebseb> hi
<timppa> QUESTION: Will the tablet UI (Same as Nexus 10) come to Nexus 7?
<vasil_> QUESTION:Will there be a ubuntu edge tablet
<Kiran> QUESTION: Ubuntu Touch for HP Touchpad
<Tuxkalle> QUESTION Do the wlan works on your nexus 4 with ubuntu phone os on ?
<nhaines> Kiran: that's not a question!  :)
<Kiran> Is it compatible was what I wanted to know. Sorry, first timer here :)
<nhaines> Nivex: then it's not supported hardware.  But it probably still works.  The community might continue development.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How is everyone at Canonical/Ubuntu, it must be stressful getting all of this out!
<nhaines> Kiran: that's a technical support question.  :)  Check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<nhaines> It's not supported, but maybe someone has been working on it.
<nhaines> Kiran: also, I'm glad you could make it today.  Welcome!  :D
<Kiran> Nathan: Thanks and Glad here :)
<zissis> Thats was fanny for me  "to many windows" ? :) joke ! versions ?
<timppa> QUESTION: I will refrase my question, will the sidestage come to nexus 7?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION:  Ubuntu TV the next big thing, after the phone and tablet?
<Levan> QUESTION: what is the bq upcoming phone specs ??
<Levan> ubuntu phone
<vasil_> QUESTION:Will there be other versions of ubuntu touch like kubentu touch or a gnome touch ui
<nhaines> QUESTION: Please confirm for the tabloid tech blogs: after the desktop, Ubuntu smartphone first, TV after?  ;)
<nhaines> Grr.
<nhaines> QUESTION: Apparently I have an inability to type "smartwatch".  This is probably a sign.
<timppa> QUESTION: Will sidestage be available in 14.04 on Nexus 7? :)
<nhaines> Well, that's twice I've mangled that joke.  Probably time to retire it.  :P
<vasil_> QUESTION:Are there any plans of making an ubuntu kernel
<Levan> QUESTION: Any ophinion an Google chrome os team talking about linux not being good
<RogerCarder> Question   whats the battery life like on your phone ? PS Nothine else matters is Fantasic and we love your video for it.
<nhaines> QUESTION: do you think the Ubuntu tablet interface would be an intriguing fit for pubic use kiosks or point-of-sale devices?
<LanDi> QUESTION: Any plans for Ubuntu Glass ? LOL
<Nivex> QUESTION: Is 32-bit being phased out in favor of 64-bit everywhere/
<dpadilla0907> QUESTION: When is the official release date for both Ubuntu and Ubuntu Touch?
<Ads20000> I can see you
<Ads20000> oh I see
<Ads20000> nvm
<Levan> QUESTION: Marvel or DC
<Kiran> QUESTION How to contribute to Ubuntu Development. For info I am from India
<Levan> QUESTION: is ubuntu touch x32 or x64 and why ??
<nhaines> QUESTION: With 14.04 coming out, a lot of community advocates might be getting ready to give presentations on Ubuntu for release parties, installfests, and so on.  Any presentation or speaking tips?
<boren> QUESTION:  If GTK can run on Mir, then what do we do about confinement?
<sebsebseb> QUESTION: What do you think in general about different age ranges of people contributing to open source projects in general, from rather young to  quite old?
<Blin> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu on phone have good energy saving? Or above the still have to work?
<Ads20000> QUESTION: Joey from OMG! Ubuntu! tells me that Ubuntu Phones might not support desktop mode by default, but surely Uniity 8 will work with desktop and touch interfaces because it's all one things so surely I can just plug it in and use it? Also he was saying that I wouldn't be able to use desktop app on touch if they don't enable it but surely it should just work if I choose to use APT and XMir?
<vasil_> QUESTION:Will ubuntu touch have a support time of 7 months and then a LTS or are you taking an other aproach
<nhaines> Ads20000: Unity 8 doesn't work on the desktop until 14.10 or 15.04--no work's been done on it yet.  So that'd have to land first before convergent use can be developed.
<Kiko075> QUESTION: Hi Jono , please recommend best ubuntu compatible current  phone hardware to buy and install ubuntu  on it?
<Ads20000> nhaines: True but Joey was implying that they 'wouldn't enable it'...
<Levan> QUESTION: is there a place to see all the ubuntu touch software from PC ?? like playstor etc... (if not is it planned ??)
<nhaines> Ads20000: it doesn't exist, so first it has to exist before it can be enabled or disabled.  :)
<RogerCarder> Question :  Guitar yes
<Levan> Is my Windows 8 messing up or the sound is messed up ??
<nhaines> Kiko075: Jono may have his own ideas, but I recommend not buying an Android phone to put Ubuntu on it.  I recommend waiting until Ubuntu is for sale and then buying that.
<timppa> nhaines, Kiko075 or you could do both! :) First buy nexus 4 and after ubuntu phones are available buy one also.
<nhaines> timppa: you can't buy Nexus 4s anymore.
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will UTouch be the Number 1 mobile platform, or at least have more market share then WP8?
<nhaines> I like Ubuntu on my Nexus 5, but I'll be even happier when sound is smooth.  ;)
<timppa> nhaines: oh, that's a valid point :)
<nhaines> QUESTION: José Antonio Rey is both young and an awesome community leader.  Does this mean he is probably a robot?
<Kiko075> nhaines: Is everything working on your Nexus 5 ?
<Yanpas> Hi! Does Canonical plan to create cloud apps for contacts, calendars, like Apple icloud?
<nhaines> Kiko075: brightness sensor isn't working, and sound is really choppy.  Which probably means I need to go back and figure out what was working when it was less choppy and do more testing.
<nhaines> Kiko075: I haven't tested calling on it yet, though.
<nhaines> QUESTION: Yanpas asked, "Hi! Does Canonical plan to create cloud apps for contacts, calendars, like Apple icloud?"
<vasil_> QUESTION:Do i have to sell my house to publesh on the ubuntu ouch app store
<Kiko075> nhaines: Will be great if we succeed to make at least one HW with all the features working
<Ubuntuman> http://vimeo.com/71943827
<nhaines> vasil_: it's one or two clicks in the SDK and it's automatically published.  :)
<LanDi> Guitar Yes
<Akiva-Mobile1> QUESTION HOW SUCCESSFUL HAS DONATION BEEN ON THE UBUNTU DOWNLOAD PAGE
<Kiko075> 10x
<LanDi> QUESTION: What about playing games on Ubuntu phone ? is already any out there ?
<vasil_> will desktop apps run on mobile
<vasil_> QUESTION: will desktop apps run on mobile
<nhaines> QUESTION: If someone were starting on an Ubuntu-based OS installer today, do you think there's still a place for creating Ubuntu derivatives like Mint, or do you think flavors are a more productive way to go?
<Nivex> QUESTION: What's still needed in Ubuntu for you to give up the Mac for your music work?
<nhaines> LanDi: there are a number of Ubuntu games on the phone, tablet, and desktop.  :)
<ubuntuman> http://vimeo.com/71943827
<naum> QUESTION: Is the donations money enough or you want more? :)
<nhaines> naum: always need more.  :)
<timppa> QUESTION: When multitasking is available on UT for 3rd party apps?
<rjandrews> when will ubuntu touch come to nexus 5
<Levan> QUESTION:  Politics, what about Russia and Ukraine conflict, In my opinion Ukraine should forget about Crimea, Europe is to much dependent on Russia
<nhaines> timppa: multitasking is available, all apps suspend when not focused, and there are no plans to change that for anyone.
<Akiva-Mobile1> QUESTION After Unity 8, will there be a Unity 9, and will we have to reprogram apps to fit into it?
<Akiva-Mobile1> And when?
<Levan> QUESTION when will canonical turn it up to eleven??
<Levan> http://youtu.be/4xgx4k83zzc
<nhaines> Akiva-Mobile1: of course there will be a Unity 9 eventually.  You won't have to reprogram apps to fit into it anymore than you've had to for Unity 4, 5, 6, or 7.  (Which means at all: the APIs are nice and stable.)
<Yanpas> How will comunicate different ubuntu devices? Fo example in future ubuntuphone could be remote for ubuntu TV. Apple has airplay, icloud and we see ecosystem. Will ubuntu do th same in future?
<Akiva-Mobile1> nhaines: hmmm  thanks
<vasil_> QUESTION:CAN you run html apps on ubuntu touch now or they hav to be ported,sorry for asking so many questions
<timppa> nhaines: multitasking or app backgrounding... :) If I create a navigation/GPS software it does not work because phone goes to suspend. So no plans on that?
<Akiva-Mobile1> QUESTION Top 5 Apps that Canonical needs for ubuntu phone
<nhaines> vasil_: they run just fine and have since the 13.04/13.10 development cycle.  :)
<nhaines> timppa: no such plans.
<timppa> nhaines: that's going to be a major show stopper for many...
<nhaines> timppa: there's a wakeup/notification system service that will be useful for that.  It hasn't landed yet but should soon.
<LanDi> TO DO: play guitar
<rjandrews> QUESTION: When will ubuntu touch come to nexus 5
<nhaines> rjandrews: end of June is the current target, but hardware enablement isn't a priority for anyone.
<timppa> nhaines: Could you tell me more about it?
<Akiva-Mobile1> Guitar!
<slick666> w00t
<DS_McGuire> Guys, did anybody ask about the icons landing in 14.04? If so what did he say?
<nhaines> DS_McGuire: yes, and he said still no.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<DS_McGuire> AWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR MAN :(
<nhaines> timppa: well, there's push notifications, that'll be good for online services.
<timppa> nhaines: for example it would be nice to be able to use the spotify client which is available for real..
<nhaines> timppa: well, the spotify client can use the media playback backend.
<nhaines> DS_McGuire: I asked and I think it was the first question out of the gate, so you should be able to catch the replay easily.  :)
<timppa> nhaines: so then it would work when the phone is suspended?
<nhaines> timppa: yup.  The Music core app uses it.
<DS_McGuire> I will take a look at the replay, thanks :)
<timppa> nhaines: hmm... I thought there was some kind of apparmor profile for it which prevents it from freezing
<nhaines> timppa: nope!  It was very happy to suspend for a very long time.  I was very, very happy when they got it on the media service. ;)
<MattOnMint> how do i turn off joins and parts.. it's been so long since i've been on IRC
<nhaines> MattOnMint: that's a client preference.
<ubuntuman> bye
<timppa> nhaines: I really need to do some reading :) Are there a document available for which services are ready to be used as the media service?
<MattOnMint> oh ok
<MattOnMint> i guess i missed the live feed
<Akiva-Mobile1> yahp
<MattOnMint> BOOOOO
<Akiva-Mobile1> MattOnMint: what was your question?
<nhaines> timppa: I don't think so.  :)  But they should be up on developer.ubuntu.com soon.  They're trying to get everything up there but you know, a good solid API is the second hardest part, and documentation is the next hardest part.  ;)
<MattOnMint> no question.
<nhaines> MattOnMint: missed it by that much!  But you're exactly right on time for the replay!
<MattOnMint> cool
<timppa> nhaines: ok
<Akiva-Mobile1> I thought I should share my experience with the ubuntu touch; After using the developers preview of ubuntu touch on a nook tablet, I became addicted to the interface, and found myself extremely constrained by the android interface.
<Akiva-Mobile1> Is it possible yet to buy an ubuntu phone?
<MattOnMint> can i put ubuntu on my iphone ?
<MattOnMint> lol
<nhaines> Akiva-Mobile1: I was just telling mhall119 last week, the point I knew Ubuntu was going to be a hit was when I could spend 15 on Ubuntu, reboot into Android, and then spend the next hour trying to edge-swipe everything.  :)
<MattOnMint> or an old 3GS..
<nhaines> Akiva-Mobile1: we expect Ubuntu phones from Meizu and BQ to be available later this year.
<nhaines> MattOnMint: Look for your phone.  :)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Akiva-Mobile1> nhaines: Ha! exactly! the edges are amazing!
<nhaines> Akiva-Mobile1: if I spend longer in Ubuntu then I ruin Android for the rest of the day, but I was really surprised how quickly even a quick few tests made me want to use those gestures.  :)
<Akiva-Mobile1> nhaines: android in comparison just feels... archaic. Then again, my zeal for it when it was initially released, quickly dissipated...  What I love about ubuntu-touch perhaps the most, is that it includes a terminal built in; I find that so incredibly gratifying.
<Akiva-Mobile1> my zeal for android* quickly dissapated
<Akiva-Mobile1> anyways~ thanks again Jono
<Uuu> Hello
<Guest94225> QUESTION:  About the ubuntu software that comes with ubuntu, there are many apps that are of no use. Does ubuntu plan to clean this up.  I'm on desktop ubuntu 12.4, Tks for your answer
<Tuxkalle> QUESTION:what do you tink about then tings that happend in Ukraine?
<nhaines> Guest94225: name some of the apps you think are no use?
<Guest94225> I can't think of any right off, I would think the apps with less than 4 stars on them
<Tuxkalle>  QUESTION what do you tink happend to Malaysian Air MH370 that dissapeard? :-)
<Guest94225> Signing off: quit
<nhaines> Tuxkalle: you'll have to join in in next week when Jono's live.  )
<nhaines> :)
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-12
<urbuntu> open source ubuntu is indeed terrific;how is security going to be integrated   Ann
<urbuntu> is blackberry q10 supported for Urbuntu   Ann
<urbuntu> how long did it take to create the software all together up to now  ann
<urbuntu> do you think that ubuntu will change the way we learn ; tap into classes / world wide universities   ann
<Akiva-Mobile> is it on air atm?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-03-16
<sakthivel> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-10
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> Ubuntu Team AMA on Google Hangouts starting in one hour | #ubuntu-on-air  (Preface any question you have with "QUESTION:" ) http://ubuntuonair.com/
<akiva-thinkpad> ello all
<akiva-thinkpad> ho ho ho
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Where else besides reddit can I inform people to come on over ?
<MyNameIsJared> Hi
<akiva-thinkpad> MyNameIsJared, hi O/
<akiva-thinkpad> starting in half an hour!
<MyNameIsJared> Oh hey akiva-thinkpad ! I'm not sure what name I joined with last time, so I recgonise you I think!
<akiva-thinkpad> MyNameIsJared, \o/
<MyNameIsJared> And excellent! My net connection is too horrible at the sec to watch but I'll happily stay to chat
<akiva-thinkpad> MyNameIsJared, good to see you come back!
<akiva-thinkpad> hoorah!
<MyNameIsJared> I believe that you tookmy question for me one time!
<akiva-thinkpad> >:D
<MyNameIsJared> I honestly forget when/what it was, though :P
<akiva-thinkpad> think about a month ago
<MyNameIsJared> Aye
<akiva-thinkpad> blah need some more upvotes ! http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/2yk9k9/ubuntu_team_ama_starting_in_one_hour/
<MyNameIsJared> akiva-thinkpad, Fake internet points aren't good for your health :P
<akiva-thinkpad> MyNameIsJared, yah but I wants people to come ask questions!
<MyNameIsJared> :P
<akiva-thinkpad> usually my posts end up with 70+ for ubuntu AMA's
<MyNameIsJared> akiva-thinkpad, iI saw the post which made me go "Oh! I recgonise that Freenode channel!"
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<Exorion> Hey there !
<akiva-thinkpad> Exorion, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> hi
<akiva-thinkpad> hows it going?
<Exorion> Nice and you ? :D
<akiva-thinkpad> delicious
<VenomStorm> Hello!
<akiva-thinkpad> VenomStorm, o/
<VenomStorm> Akiva :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> I think I remember you!
<VenomStorm> ¿Yes?
 * akiva-thinkpad finds out that you have never been before!
<akiva-thinkpad> been here*
<VenomStorm> It's right :-)
 * akiva-thinkpad hides in a corner!
<VenomStorm> No way, akiva. Please, go public :P
<Exorion> Guys ! What do you think of the news Apple joke, the new macbook retina ? :D
 * VenomStorm greets everyone.
<VenomStorm> I don't know, Exorion.
<dholbach> hello everyone!
<VenomStorm> Sorry.
<dholbach> we are going to start in 13m! :)
<VenomStorm> hi dholbach
<VenomStorm> Thx
<akiva-thinkpad> macbook retina?!
<VenomStorm> I'm surprised, we don't need +v to be polite!
<akiva-thinkpad> XD
<VenomStorm> This channel is civilization, not irc war. :-D
<Exorion> Yeah, a new laptop for almost 1k5 x)
 * akiva-thinkpad still remembers the jono bacon wars
<VenomStorm> xD
<VenomStorm> akiva, i'm also a veteran irc user ;-)
<Exorion> So what are the nicknames of David and Daniel ?
<arvindn95> hello there
<VenomStorm> Good question, Exorion.
<VenomStorm> Hi arvindn95
<arvindn95> My question: When is the copy/Move bug going to be solved in Ubuntu??It just makes basic computing a lot harder..
<akiva-thinkpad> Exorion, dholbach is Daniel, dpm is david
<Exorion> Thanks Akiva :)
<dholbach> arvindn95, we are going to start in 10m
<akiva-thinkpad> np!
<dholbach> and make sure you prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<VenomStorm> thx akiva.
<dholbach> so we can more easily pick them up :)
<VenomStorm> 0k dholbach
<akiva-thinkpad> arvindn95, wah? never heard of dat bug :P
<dholbach> rock and roll
<gbit> this is very cool, contratulations for the idea
 * akiva-thinkpad loves rock and or roll
<arvindn95> akiva-thinkpad when copying large files computer hungs itself..
<dpm> o/
<VenomStorm> I want to congratulate for the idea; me too as gbit.
<arvindn95> akiva-thinkpad did i mention on usb drives and disks?
<akiva-thinkpad> arvindn95, you have a big enough swap?
<arvindn95> yeah i do ...
<akiva-thinkpad> arvindn95, :o
<Exorion> My bad, I'm back !
<akiva-thinkpad> Exorion, hey !
<akiva-thinkpad> Welcome back
<akiva-thinkpad> arvindn95, have you tried yelling at your computer?
<justCarakas> o/ akiva-thinkpad
<arvindn95> i don't think ubuntu ships with voice asisstant...
<Exorion> Try smashing it on the ground, it works sometimes. Pretty rare, but can work !
<arvindn95> Also why Nvidia drivers still don't work ????
<justCarakas> is it not possible that it's disk is failing ?
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, heya!
<Exorion> That's also a question that i'll ask, the drivers
<akiva-thinkpad> arvindn95, lol
<Muhannad> qustion.. can i run Ubuntu in my phone , my phone is LG g3 ?
<akiva-thinkpad> arvindn95, you could also try spitting on it, or insulting its mother (debian)
<akiva-thinkpad> I find verbal abuse works well
<Exorion> Yeah it works sometimes xD
<akiva-thinkpad> Muhannad, good question: Answer; probably, but not likely ideally. I don't thing the g3 is officially supported. Doesnt mean an image can't exist
<akiva-thinkpad> Muhannad, try going to #ubuntu-touch if you wish to get into porting
<arvindn95> thanks guys ..gotta go
<Muhannad> thanks I'll check
<akiva-thinkpad> uttam2707, o/
<akiva-thinkpad> HoloIRCUser, \o
<Exorion> My chat isn't scrolling down by itself anymore... *facepalm*
<Muhannad> i kust ask if there is some one tested that
<akiva-thinkpad> \o/ kelaun
<akiva-thinkpad> Exorion, XD
<akiva-thinkpad> Muhannad, there is a porting page
<akiva-thinkpad> sec
<Exorion> I'll just scroll down, every second, I guess xD
<kelaun> \o/ akiva-thinkpad
<akiva-thinkpad> Muhannad, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<akiva-thinkpad>  /o\ Zachris
<akiva-thinkpad> o\=
<akiva-thinkpad> o|=
<akiva-thinkpad> o/=
<Exorion> xD
<Muhannad> thabks 9
<akiva-thinkpad> its started!
<Exorion> Heeeeey there :D
<Muhannad> thanks*
<dpm> hello everyone! o/
<dholbach> welcome everyone!
<justCarakas> QUESTION: who was first: the chicken or the egg ? (you said ALL the questions)
<DS-McGuire> Argh! This is odd, I am on G+
<Exorion> justCarakas Haha !
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: The chicken, because an egg has to be fertilized
<hybridgraphics> QUESTION: My laptop has a hyrbid graphics, Its a HP p045tx, i7 8gb ram, nvidia gt 630 and intel onboard graphics and im not able to get my nvidia card to work in it, it doesnt even get detected for me to later install the drivers separately. I've tried both ubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu 14.10 . I havent had any luck with either. This is the only problem i'm facing , everything else is smooth. Any advice?
<akiva-thinkpad> hybridgraphics, mmmm usually support questions aren't the best for this format :) Try #ubuntu
<gbit> QUESTION: how comparable is the android with ubuntu mobile?
<ali1234> QUESTION: how did systemd transition go? i heard all the flavour ISOs broke...
<theBest> QUESTION: Will there be more useful info on the lock screen (of the ubuntu phone) in the future?
<codepunker> Hi all ... Any news on when you plan to put ubuntu on a better mobile hardware ?
<hybridgraphics> ok ill go ask there :/
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What core apps have DPM and dholbach been working on?
<Pimfe> Are we going to have soon a simple way to flash any android phone to ubuntu touch?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Has Meizu had a release yet?
<akiva-thinkpad> Pimfe, ask again, but with QUESTION: This sends them a notification
<ajehals> Ah, I pop in, Pimfe has already asked the pertinent question.
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<dholbach> akiva-thinkpad, you have everything under control? :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmmm didn't get banned from any irc channels this time :) Guess I must be behaving
<ali1234> Pimfe: no, because every single phone is different. there isn't even a simple way to flash eg cyanogen to "any android phone"
<Exorion> akiva-thinkpad like if it isn't normal xD
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Have you guys tried or seen windows 10? Any thoughts?
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<codepunker> :)
<Exorion> I'm actually on Windows 10 !
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/
<ajehals> ali1234: I suppose a better question then would be whether we'll see support like that of cyanogen for multiple handsets and whether there is a community effort we can get behind to make that happen.
<akiva-thinkpad> poopey
<Exorion> xD
<DS-McGuire> We also have the subreddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev
<Exorion> Boop beep boop boop beep beep boop beepey boopey
<akiva-thinkpad> +1
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, o/
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad, o/
<Pimfe> Ubuntu touch for all :)
<Exorion> Alan Boop
<Pimfe> Can we expect Ubuntu touch in more android phone soon?
<akiva-thinkpad> Pimfe, Ask with QUESTION: in front of it, otherwise they won't see it
<DS-McGuire> Holy crap that weather reboot!
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/2015/03/09/awesome-community-is-awesome/
<popey> :D
<DS-McGuire> http://popey.com/blog/
<Lina> Was there an answer to the meizu release question?
<Pimfe> Question: can we expect Ubuntu touch on more android phone soon?
<bogdan_> This are the updates from ubuntu touch: http://popey.com/blog/2015/03/09/awesome-community-is-awesome/
<Exorion> QUESTION: Is there going to be more gaming on Ubuntu ?
<Pimfe> (I just get the question thingy!)
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: dholbach can you dawn a curly mustache next time you do a Q&A
<akiva-thinkpad> ?
<wakary> QUESTION: Will unity 8 allow customisations through 3rd party apps like unity tweak and compizconfig settings manager? I would like, for example, to enable hot corners which aren't available by default in unity7.
<akiva-thinkpad> wakary, Question is, does hot corners exist yet? I don't think they are using compiz composite anymore
<DS-McGuire> Anybody here want to give me a ubuntu dev phone? It can be as crap as ever as long as it works :L:L
<logcat7> QUESTION: Around when will we see Unity 8 ready for everyday usage on the desktop?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir || Current Session: Community Team Q&A - Speakers: mhall119, dpm, popey, balloons, dholbach
<AirBot> Logs for this session will be available at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/03/10/%23ubuntu-on-air.html following the conclusion of the session.
<akiva-thinkpad> !ping
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Have you ever had a virus on Ubuntu?
<logcat7> QUESTION: Is there anything being done to improve the performance of Unity on older hardware?
<logcat7> And last one from me...
<wakary> akiva-thinkpad: No, my question is if programs like unity tweak can be built for Unity 8. I know they aren't using compiz anymore, I just gave that as an example of the application I am talking about.
<akiva-thinkpad> wakary, hmmmm I don't see why not, although i guess this a question of API.
<logcat7> QUESTION: Is encryption available under Ubuntu Touch?
<akiva-thinkpad> I heard it was being worked on :)
<akiva-thinkpad> mighb be done now logcat7
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: What is the best app for Ubuntu Touch currently written in HTML5?
<logcat7> akiva-thinkpad : about performance on older hardware or about encryption?
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmm is that richard stallman soundboard written in html5?
<akiva-thinkpad> logcat7, yes.
<akiva-thinkpad> on your first question; are you speaking of unity 7 or unity 8?
<logcat7> Both
<akiva-thinkpad> logcat7, probably not unity7, definitely unity8, considering its supposed to scale to phones.
<wallermadev> You say you want to get it into the users hand as quick as possible, its very hard to do that when BQ has the customer services they have
<akiva-thinkpad> wallermadev, lol
<wallermadev> its haulted my development REALLY badly hah
<akiva-thinkpad> :((((((
<wallermadev> Yes there will be more gaming! as soon as i can test my games!
<wallermadev> ;)
<ubuntastic> hi all
<akiva-thinkpad> :OOOO
<akiva-thinkpad> wallermadev, please post your games on /r/ubuntuappdev
<Exorion> Yeah on Ubuntu Desktop. Many games arn't working with steam and most drivers arn't recognised
<dragon77> QUESTION:How does the future of the SDK and API look like?
<ali1234> we need SDL2 support in the platform
<adeola0405> I have a Tecno R7 mtk phone, is it possible to port touvh to this device. I'm a novice programmer
<akiva-thinkpad> nooooooooooo
<akiva-thinkpad> dragon77, I'm stalled on an autopilot plugin atm :((((( Its working, I just can't get it embedded into the run settings  >:/
<yossarianuk> QUESTION: Can the ubuntu kernel packagers please - please - please put the (obsolete) OSS sound modules back in the kernel ?? At present there are some (old) games I can only have sound if I recompile the kernel (which is annoying) - nearly all other distros keep the oss modules in the kernel
<yossarianuk> (p.s aoss and padsp do not work - only recompiing the kernel and adding oss modules works)
<yossarianuk> (i.e they could be disabled by default - like in debian/fedora/arch - but manually loaded)
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop
<Exorion> QUESTION: more gaming questions yaaay. Does it depends to the developers for games to be released on Ubuntu Desktop ? Because recent big games arn't coming out on Ubuntu. Is it possible to work with big companies like Ubisoft or Blizzard or any way to help people developing games on Ubuntu ?
<dragon77> They hope unity 8 to be in RTM for 15.10 and it will definitely be finished for 16.04
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Can David Planella grow a mustache for the next Q&A session?
<ubuntastic> hopefully not. more games -> wider userbase -> incomming malware :3
<adeola0405> @+dpm I have a Tecno R7 mtk phone, is it possible to port Ubuntu touch to this device. I'm a novice programmer
<wallermadev_> argh
<akiva-thinkpad> adeola0405, erm.... porting is bloody tough
<wallermadev_> Very true!
<Exorion> Malwares on Linux are way different than a Windows distribution x)
<wallermadev_> Not a task to be taken lightly!
<akiva-thinkpad> if you have experience with android, then maybe
<wallermadev_> Personally i would just pick up the cheap BQ device..when they decide to ship.
<yossarianuk> I have seen linux servers with rootkits/viruses - they usually were unpatched machines running wordpress, etc - most of the server was chmod'd 777 ....
<akiva-thinkpad> wallermadev_, yah or a nexus 4. if you do manage to port, I forget what the community is called...
<wallermadev_> urmm
<akiva-thinkpad> in any case; you'd have an extremely valuable skillset.
<ubuntastic> @yossarianuk haha epic fail server :D
<dragon77> QUESTION:How much does todays Ubuntu take from Debian?
<akiva-thinkpad> dragon77, good question
<wallermadev_> @adeola0405 have you taken a look at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/porting-new-device/
<ubuntastic> dragon77, you mean in terms of sourcecode?
<dragon77> yes
<yossarianuk> ubuntastic: you would be surprised how many people do not update their servers....
<wallermadev_> you would be amazed how many project i get because of that..^^
<Exorion> yossarianuk That's suicide xD
<akiva-thinkpad> ^
<wallermadev_> ohhhh static chroot!
<Exorion> Stop touching your nipples xD
<wallermadev_> sorry
<wallermadev_> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> static chroots....
<wallermadev_> takes a while to make ^_^ so static would be great..
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, Shall we talk the help app?
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, in a bit - I'm still a bit preoccupied right now :)
<akiva-thinkpad> i uninstalled 14.10 because 60 gigs was taken up by chroots
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, If you are one of the guys on air I am sorry hahaha!
<wallermadev_> i only have 2TB :(
<DS-McGuire> I didn't know
<dholbach> DS-McGuire, that's the case :)
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, hes the one with the mustache
<DS-McGuire> dholbach, My apologies. haha!
<akiva-thinkpad> you guys need to get bzoltan on one of the q&a's ; that fellow is hilarious
<wallermadev_> im pretty sure i stalk one of you guys on twitter haha
<ubuntastic> [QUESTION] is there a way to get rid of the scopes on desktop?i feel kinda spied by them :$
<wallermadev_> ^^ yes
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntastic, Yes, but if you get rid of them, then we know, and add you to the NSA watchlist.
<wallermadev_> XD
<pimfe> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntastic... snowden, is that you?
<Exorion> SNowden spotted
<yossarianuk> ok will do thanks !
<ubuntastic> akiva-thinkpad, no ^^ but the scopes annoy me
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntastic, short answer. sudo apt-get install synaptic, and search for "scopes" - I think you should easily be able to remove them.
<yossarianuk> Exorion: have you not seen valve?
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntastic, not all scopes spy on you though. press super + m to search for music on your machine
<wallermadev_> Exorion: have you heard of opengl
<yossarianuk> Exorion: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2893530/steam-launches-massive-linux-game-sale-to-celebrate-steam-machine-unveiling.html
<ubuntastic> akiva-thinkpad, yeah but i'm sure the shoppingone do (idk how to DM you ^^)
<ubuntastic> *ones
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntastic, can i have your credit card number and identity theft please?
<Exorion> Yeah i saw that and thanks alot to valve ! But Main big games arn't from valve ;)
<ubuntastic> :D
<ubuntastic> i think DX beeing the main API is the problem with aaa games
<wallermadev_> Exorion there are more and more games being bought to linux every day
<Exorion> Thanks Daniel and David for the answer !
<wallermadev_> what you consider AAA games; Others may not ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> I must admit; I liked linux because it didn't have games. I got so much more work done that way
<ubuntastic> i know
<yossarianuk> QUESTION: Can Ubuntu make have a nvidia-latest package that is rolling release and always the latest version (as nvidia-latest package is not the latest) - having the latest version is very important for gaming (you could always have older versions also)
<ubuntastic> i honestly don't play games on PC ;)
<dragon77> If you switch your games every week then gaming on Linux is not for you...
<akiva-thinkpad> wallermadev_, lol, triplea is literally the most AAA game ever
<yossarianuk> regarding gaming - next gen opengl - Vulkan should solve a lot of issues
<dragon77> If you are obsessive about only 3-4 games then you can survive on Linux if those games are on Linux
<ubuntastic> and i dont want ubuntu to become a "gamingOS"
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntastic, :P
<wallermadev_> Civilization got ported to linux
<wallermadev_> ;)
<akiva-thinkpad> don't play tome; sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo addicting
<yossarianuk> ubuntastic: you could always run BSD then...
<akiva-thinkpad> why not?!
<dragon77> I have Football manager,Crusader kings and Europa universalis on Linux,and I don't need anything else.
<akiva-thinkpad> Downvote, unsubscribed!
<micah68> QUESTION: what is the state of the tools for developing Ubuntu Touch apps with Golang?
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, can you do a mustache for the next Q&A?
<Exorion> Yeak i'm playing a lot of games, and I like to say that I am a gamer because I play most recent games, the week they come out so yeah, Linux isn't the best for me, but I really like Ubuntu so I would love to see Ubuntu have more games :D
<dragon77> You don't have to play every game and as soon as it gets out to be a gamer...
<Exorion> No I know, but that's my way to play x)
<ubuntastic> my shopping and surf behavior, videos i watch etc
<yossarianuk> as long as civ5 works on my os i'm happy
<chris___> hallo ich habe eine frage wann kommt das überarbeitete software center das ist immer noch auf der version 12.10
<chris___> 13.10
<dragon77> QUESTION:I know about click packaging,and it is awesome.But will debian packaging ever be made simpler?Hopefully as simple as click packaging ;)
<yossarianuk> i'm on 14.10
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Would you want to move from short term releases to a rolling release to make development easier, but still keep the LTS?
<dragon77> @chris__ : bitte auf Englisch!
<akiva-thinkpad> dragon77, here, have a 400 page manual :(
<chris___> ok
<yossarianuk> cheers
<chris___> when can you the Ubuntu phone in Switzerland buy ?
<wallermadev_> that would be a question for BQ
<akiva-thinkpad> ^
<wallermadev_> though good luck getting a answer that is longer that 1-2 words out of them
<dragon77> you can already buy it from BQ,but you have to catch a flash sale.
<wallermadev_> and note they are not shipping yet
<ubuntastic> i suggest you wait for the mx4
<wallermadev_> agreed^
<wallermadev_> if your looking for a phone wait for mx4
<wallermadev_> if your just wanting to develop..
<wallermadev_> BQ will do..
<ubuntastic> the aquaris is pretty slow
<dragon77> I know debian has its advantages,but ,damn its complicated.
<ubuntastic> yep
<DS-McGuire> Click packages are literally amazing.
<Exorion> dragon77 +1
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What Core App needs the most work?
<wallermadev_> QUESTION: Will it be possible to write applications in 100% c++ (without qml/javascript)
<akiva-thinkpad> popey said that ubuntu would be moving to rolling releases
<wallermadev_> DO IT!
<DS-McGuire> haha!
<wallermadev_> ;)
<popey> I did!?
<popey> wow.
<wallermadev_> Ello pope!
<popey> yo
<akiva-thinkpad> popey, yah on the linux unplugged predictions
<popey> oh, predictions, that's different :)
<wallermadev_> popey = alan pope?
<popey> I am prepared to be wrong on those
<popey> yes
<dholbach> dragon77, yes it is - on the other hand - we use it to build an OS - I like the separation of system and apps - that makes life a lot easier for all of us
<popey> I also predicted that Amazon would buy Canonical :)
<ubuntastic> sometimes more like trolling releases :> at least regarding my HW it took me ages to fix a problem with my "shutdown" button not doing anything at all :D
<wallermadev_> I stalk you on twitter ;)
<popey> \o/
<wallermadev_> 50% developer 50% facebook stalker
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: When will Amazon complete the canonical purchase? Will you guys be moved to a different area?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Whens the next UOS?
<wallermadev_> Sure, brilliant
<wallermadev_> thanks :)
<wallermadev_> akiva you BAD boy
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<Exorion> Ahahah xD
<wallermadev_> QUESTION: why am i not a ubuntu developer ;)
<wallermadev_> where is my badge..
<dragon77> If I ever come to the UK I hope I will get to a coffee with you guys,M.Hall,Linus Torvalds and R.M.Stallman
<ubuntastic> thx for the chat and QNA! :)
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Can you guys get Linus Torvalds to answer questions next time?
<dholbach> big hugs to you everyone!
<Exorion> Thanks a lot for the Q&A bye !
<DS-McGuire> Thanks guys!
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
<dragon77> thx and bye
<gbit> thanks, that was great
<DS-McGuire> o/
<Exorion> o/
<chris___> when can you the Ubuntu phone in Switzerland buy ?
<ubuntastic> wenn es ein schweitzer unternehmen baut? :P
<ubuntastic> sonst warte aufs mx4
<wallermadev_> ..i still didnt get a badge..
<wallermadev_> :(
<chris___> @ubunu statistic do chasch lang warte :D
<ubuntastic> keep waiting for the mx4 or flash ubuntu-touch to a nexus4/5
<HG> what site would you visit to find updated and woking instructions to setup openvpn server on ubunut? several sites I have tried have netwoork glitches... etc. not fully functional.
<HG> I have a touch screen laptop, is there any plans to add the scopes into ubuntu? this will provide great functionality to touch laptops.
<kekekekejjejej> QUESTION: Why should I use Ubuntu (or any other Linux Distro) instead of Windows?
<kekekekekke> sorry I disconnected, if you answered it could you c&p it again?
<Wazhai> Is the Q&A over?
<darkodelta> so when is ama happening? did i miss it?
<convoytrucktruck> uhm hello is there an ama???
<belgianguy> hello, has the AMA passed yet?
<ali1234> yeah it was like 2 hours ago
<belgianguy> argh, only just saw it
<belgianguy> is there a transcript somewhere?
<ali1234> ubuntuonair.com
<emilsp> ama when ?
<wappy> hey is this the place for fun cool chats?
<wappy> wait did the fun cool chats already happen?
<megasthenes> sup?
<megasthenes> mramm joined irc. nothing happened.
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-11
<jhallard> Thank you Canonical and partners for making Ubuntu!
<lunarorbit> anyone out there ?
<yao_> looks like im a little late
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-03-13
<vagnime> hy there i want to know how to install abuntu touch on android one devices
<Guest48310> .
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-03-14
<gr33nbits> heias
<gr33nbits> are we live on youtube?
<PaulW2U> gr33nbits: Not today. The Ubuntu-on-air schedule can be found at http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<PaulW2U> Next Q&A is tomorrow
<gr33nbits> oh it's tomorrow, thanks PaulW2U
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-03-15
<UbuntuSponge> 2 hours to go !
<dholbach> <3
<HaloSponge> 90 minutes to go !
<cloudmouse> ls
<dragonbite> hmm.. site having trouble?
<dholbach> yeah, a few pages are having trouble right now
<dholbach> I'll let you know once things change
<dholbach> it's back now
<HaloSponge> dragonbite: Hiya
<dragonbite> :) *wave*
<HaloSponge> How's your week been ?#
<dragonbite> monday started out as .... monday.  I couldn't find my car keys or, more importantly, my wallet with my license!
<dragonbite> finally found it, about an hour after I was supposed to start work (and its an hour drive in to the office)
<dragonbite> so I'm glad it's Tuesday...
<dragonbite> how about you?
<HaloSponge> not bad. It was Pi day yesterday. Excuse for an eMail to the gf.
<dragonbite> OH!  I completely forgot about the daylight savings time clock changing.... so it starts in almost an hour (since we moved our clocks forward an hour)... so what used to be @ 11 AM is now at 12 noon...
<HaloSponge> Wat ?
 * HaloSponge thinks it starts in 45 minutes (?)
<dragonbite> yeah, like 43 minutes
<HaloSponge> I'm looking at a house that *could* cost £500, if no-one else bids.
<HaloSponge> http://www.daft.ie/kerry/houses-for-sale/killarney/old-pike-lodge-pike-hill-killarney-kerry-1195799/
<dragonbite> Looks nice!
<HaloSponge> mm.
<dragonbite> Love the color :)
<HaloSponge> I think it's for a total redevelopment in long term.
<HaloSponge> Killarney has all the red-heads you know :)
 * HaloSponge remembers he's already taken :(
 * HaloSponge could do with a choc-ice
<dragonbite> so THAT's where they're all hiding?! ;)
<HaloSponge> Ghehe.
<HaloSponge> it'sw
<dragonbite> now I only need to go about 20+ years back in time (but not before buying an airline ticket)
<HaloSponge> ** It's 8% of the population in Ireland.
<dragonbite> are they just as crazy (firey) as redheads are rumoured to be?  if so, that could be a very dangerous place to live!
<HaloSponge> Some say it's all about the firey forest, **cough.
<HaloSponge> Thing about redheads is they feel no pain.
<HaloSponge> taK
<HaloSponge> **take a look at this cutie.
<HaloSponge> https://www.youtube.com/user/Clisare
<dragonbite> suitable for work?
<HaloSponge> yeps.
<HaloSponge> its on youtube isn't it ?
<HaloSponge> Brevik abit baffling at the moment. Don't ya think ?
<dragonbite> need to slow it down to get the captions (and practice pronunciations :) )
<HaloSponge> Oh, your not celtic in root then ?
 * HaloSponge blinks at such a silly question.
<dragonbite> "celtic in root"?  meaning where I live, or heritage?
<HaloSponge> ignore it - it's a silly question, really - We're all a mixture.
 * HaloSponge slaps himself with an eel. http://eelslap.com/
<HaloSponge> I need a coffee BRBack.
<dragonbite> I'm like 1% Irish
<dragonbite> does that count?
<dragonbite> :)
<dragonbite> http://eelslap.com .... funny!
<dragonbite> The youtube video makes me think of my wife who learned the colorful Hungarian words and said it in school (she was mad) where she thought nobody would know what she said.... on student did and was quite surprised!
<HaloSponge> 10 minutes to go.
<HaloSponge> DarnIt! I thought it was closer than that.
<HaloSponge> It's just too hot.
<HaloSponge> coffee didn't help.
<dragonbite> It's warm here for March  .. about 46F (7.7C)
<HaloSponge> yeah .. Itr's 14C odd here .. much too sunny for my grumpiness.
<HaloSponge> Everyone's been caught odd-guard with littler or no energy.
<HaloSponge> **Off-guard
<HaloSponge> I really like this website: http://pcgamingwiki.com/wiki/Category:Linux
<HaloSponge> They get $175 a month just on the patreon. https://www.patreon.com/PCGamingWiki?ty=h
 * HaloSponge wonders what a wiki could spend $175 a month on. It's supposed to be voluntary, right ?
<HaloSponge> 2 minutes to go !
<HaloSponge> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud9XP90zgn8
<dholbach> almost there......... :-)
<dholbach> popey's just restarting his browser, webcam, PC or something else
<dholbach> it's all about restarting today
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: Why is it all about restarting today ?
<dholbach> good question - I'll ask Alan once he's back in the hangout :-D
<dragonbite> "Have you tried rebooting?...."
<HaloSponge> Refresh your browsers everyone !
<HaloSponge> I see you dholbach
<popey> Press refresh NOOOOOWWWWW!
<dragonbite> the 4 "R"s of troubleshooting.... "R"estart the applications, "R"estart the operating system, "R"einstall the applications and "R"einstall the OS!
<dragonbite> or my favorite "5th R" ... "R"eplace Windows with Linux!!
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/
<mhall119> May 3-5
<dholbach> if you have questions, please prefix them with QUESTION:
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: Should I add reddit Ubuntu communities to wiki.ubuntu.com/Social , or not ?
<dholbach> HaloSponge, please do!
<HaloSponge> ok.
 * HaloSponge adds it to the to-do List.
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/propose_meeting/ to propose a meeting (but you have to run it!)
<Notes_App> QUESTION: My last update was back in june 2015. You don't like me?
<Faraone> When whatsapp on ubuntu touch?
<mhall119> Faraone: start questions with the word QUESTION in all caps
<dragonbite> QUESTION: With Microsoft owning Minecraft and is rumoured to be changing things over to C#, do you think there will be an issue with running Minecraft in Ubuntu in the future or will .NET Core take care of that?
<mhall119> it helps them see it
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: There's a guy called "bad-geek" on youtube. Have we got to the stage where we just can't buggy software like Openshot in the community that we need to post "arguing" videos about Ubuntu ? yur thoughts ?
<HaloSponge> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kgAXY0mfcA
<Faraone> QUESTION: when whatsapp on ubuntu
<mhall119> http://mhall119.com/2016/03/help-make-gnome-software-beautiful/ :) Thanks dholbach
<HaloSponge> **Not quite a good question, there.
<Amar> Hi
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Is it decided how to get Unity 8 on 16.04 (spin ISO, post-install packaging? etc.)
<Amar> QUESTION: How many phones does popey have?
<arnaudober> QUESTION: Is it shedulded to be able to receive calls/SMS of Ubuntu Phone on Ubuntu Tablet/Desktop in the near future with the next release of BQ Aquaris M10?
<mhall119> dholbach: popey: Release parties!
<mhall119> the global event has just been created for loco teams to use: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<gr33nbits> oh we live, awesome
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: Where have the little google hangout user-icons gone off the hangout ?
<Faraone> QUESTION: when whatsapp on ubuntu?
<mhall119> Faraone: no need to repeat, they will queue up the questions and answer them in order
<HaloSponge> grrRR .. the whatsapp question.
<Prasad> QUESTION: Ubuntu touch for sony Xperia Z1? . During MWC there was news about it.
<mhall119> HaloSponge: whatsapp on the phone is like photoshop on the desktop, it'll always be the question :)
<dragonbite> QUESTION: with the move to mobile, etc. is there any possibility of UbuntuOne being brought back for use between devices?
<mhall119> popey: I'm good now :)
<HaloSponge> mhall119: You can use wine to get photoshop on the desktop.
<mhall119> HaloSponge: yeah, and there's Shaslik (or whatever it's called) that might give you the Android WhatsApp client
<hasan> Hi! there is any Ubuntu-convergence phone in the near future? same convergence on BQ Ubuntu tablet
<hasan> QUESTION: Hi! there is any Ubuntu-convergence phone in the near future? same convergence on BQ Ubuntu tablet
<Amar> I quite liked Ubuntu one, even though it had it's problems
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: Wat are we doing to get more women in to the community ?
<mhall119> HaloSponge: Meizu PRO 5 :)
<mhall119> sorry, that was for hasan
<dragonbite> QUESTION: Microsoft is open sourcing the AI from Minecraft, would this be helpful in making the Ubuntu Phone "intelligent"?  (and not in the Robotic-apocolypse style)
<mhall119> the PRO 5 is the primary focus for wireless display right now, it'll get convergence that way
<Notes_App> Thanks! I also want a white background like my cousins!
<hasan> mhall119: thank you! can we use this feature on other Ubuntu phone? e.g. E4.5
<gr33nbits> I hope that changes now that bill gates <3 Linux
<gr33nbits> lol
<dragonbite> QUESTION: does anybody try pointing out to Apple and Microsoft that when they say "cross-platform" and "works on all systems" and they do not include Linux, that they are incorrect and should either change their terms or add Linux support?
<mhall119> hasan: soon yes, it requires work on the Android container to make it work, and right now that's being done on Android 5.x for the Meizu, it'll have to be backported to 4.x that's used on the already released devices
<mariogrip> QUESTION: What's the status on proprietary amd/nvidia drivers supporting mir?
<hasan> mhall119: thank you some much!
<mhall119> no problem, stay tuned, I'm very excited about it coming to my Nexus 4 too
<Notes_App> QUESTION: Will be users capable, in the near future, to change the background of the scopes? It's white/grey since 2014....
<hasan> mhall119: ;)
<Amar> QUESTION: Will there be any *continuity* between Ubuntu devices? Convergence is an admirable goal, but being able to seamlessly move between any device is (in my opinion) just as important
<mhall119> Notes_App: technically each scope can define it's own background color, it's up to the developer
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: Has anyone looked into "accessible" Ubuntu for ppl with special needs ? Are the user-experiences tested at Canonical ?
<gr33nbits> exactly Alan
<arnaudober> My wifi had a problem, so I haven't seen answer to my question... So I ask again - QUESTION: Is it planned to be able to synchronize calls/SMS from Ubuntu Phone to a Ubuntu Tablet/Desktop with the next release of BQ Aquaris M10?
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: Who had Pie yesterday for Pi-day ? HaloSponge wishes you a happy belaited Pi-Day !
<hasan> QUESTION: Today scope will be changed at the next OTA!? the Ubuntu phone homepage has new Today scope!! http://www.ubuntu.com/phone :D
<gr33nbits> hahahhaha
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: WE are at the stage where we are looking at an Open-Banking-API for our local Credit Union. Does Canonical have a swat team to develop an App for Banks etc if needed ?
<mariogrip> QUESTION: I really liked the kubuntu online party, it was really fun. Could we have a Ubuntu party for all *buntu flavours where we can bing us more together?
<mhall119> mariogrip: start one :)
<HaloSponge> gr33nbits: Yes that was funny. " I dunno .... :) "
<mariogrip> mhall119: Yeah! :)
<gr33nbits> HaloSponge, xD
<Faraone_> QUESTION:when you can move the files as in X11, then adding the possibility you put them on your desk?
<cm-t_> I arrived at the end about the steps to become user to bug reporter: Is a unity8 GUI apport like app is targeted? I mean something i can link to my lp account easly,
<HaloSponge> I'm loosing audio abit .
<cm-t_> Grrr osk...
<mhall119> cm-t_: start questions with QUESTION :)
<cm-t_> Question : Annonces about status of aethercast ?
<cm-t_> mhall119 to hard to use the irc on the phone browser, ill pass on this question ;)
<mhall119> cm-t_: were you around for my reply to hasan above?
<mhall119> abour wireless display
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: I wrote two letters to Jane Silbre (spelling?) CEO of Canonical, but she didn't bother to reply. I was told she was very approachable and am disgruntled. It was about doing an AMA on reddit.
<cm-t_> Mhall119 here since ~24
<mhall119> cm-t_: the tl;dr is that it's being implemented first on the Meizu PRO 5, and then will be backported to older devices
<Notes_App> QUESTION: I want to buy a nexus 7 2013 to use ubuntu on it. Is this device capable of 'side-stage'?
<mariogrip> dholbach: your network seems to be dying
<HaloSponge> sound is terrible.
<dragonbite> wow, dholbach... you're so choppy!
<dholbach> sorry
<dholbach> let me turn off my video
<mhall119> too many coworkers online
<Amar> it's you
<HaloSponge> we're loosing dholbach
<Amar> xD
<dragonbite> darn dial-up!
<dragonbite> :)
 * HaloSponge offers dholbach a rope to pull back in.
<dholbach> no dial up... it's the office and there's many folks here today
<dragonbite> I've got a tin can and string around here ...
<mariogrip> QUESTION: is there plans for supporting biometrics (like fingerprint, heart sensor etc) and nfc in ubuntu touch
<dragonbite> yes, AI for running mobs
<cm-t_> mhall199 thank
<dragonbite> and villagers
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: What's your favourite type of ice-cream ?
<mariogrip> it's better now dholbach
<Amar> QUESTION: Any progress on Mycroft AI on the desktop (that you can reveal)?
<HaloSponge> getting there dholbach
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: It's half-time (30 minutes in) Can everyone change sides and accept my sliced oranges when passing half-way ?
<cm-t_> QUESTION : I've found that project http://ur1.ca/on1yb it's about 'teleport' or 'clone, an app on the fly from one device to an other device. Could lxc/lxd do that for snappy ubuntu personnal, and could it be built-in sdk without the need of lxc/lxd (talking about proof of concept)
<Amar> Brilliant!
<hasan> QUESTION: It is possible that an Scope works with a database!? I think about a management software such as customized apps that made with http://www.filemaker.com on OS X, but as Scope in Ubuntu!
<Faraone> QUESTION: when you can move the files as in X11, then adding the possibility you put them on your desk?
<Amar> Faraone what do you mean?
<cm-t__> mhall119 does my question abort 'teleport' has been posted, tab crashed here ^^
<cm-t__> about*
<mhall119> cm-t__: it's there, yes
<cm-t__> Thanks
<Faraone> Amar to move files to the desktop
<mhall119> American pi is best pi
<mhall119> HaloSponge: if it's an open API, then you can get community FOSS developers to make one
<mhall119> just document and promote the API
<teklordz> Q: WILL UBUNTU_MATE 16.04 INCLUDE A LOG OUT OPTION (INSTEAD OF SUSPEND)?
<HaloSponge> QUESTION Who designs the clothing clobber on the Canonical Store ?
<HaloSponge> oh dear.
<mhall119> teklordz: use the full word QUESTION before your question
<HaloSponge> no need to type in caps also.
<mhall119> also, maybe take the capslock off for the rest of the question
<cm-t__> ADS : Meetup in Paris, #ubuntu #IoT http://ur1.ca/on30p
<teklordz> Question: Will Ubuntu Mate 16.04 include a log out option (instead of suspend)?
 * mhall119 bets popey's phone still uses Android 4.x container
<mariogrip> mhall119: ha :P
<HaloSponge> dholbach: popey, You need to start rallying through these questions, now.
<mariogrip> My opo has 5.1 popey
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: originally there were a_lot of phones ported to Ubuntu-Touch. Now they don't work ? Surely, if they work once *they should* always work with updates ? What went wrong ?
<dragonbite> Neopolitan is in USA too
<HaloSponge> here too.
<cm-t__> yes, you get it ;)
<Amar> QUESTION: Will there ever be another t-shirt like the Hardy Heron t-shirt? That was the best looking one by far
<HaloSponge> CRumbs there used to be 50 ppl watching when Jono was on ... Now there's just 13 ppl :(
<mariogrip> QUESTION: will there be other payment options other than paypal on the ubuntu store (like bitcoin, amazon, credit card)
<hasan> mariogrip, Good question!
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: what does the team think of the fact that there is only 10 people watch this stream now. When Jono was on it was closer to 50 ?
<hasan> mariogrip, Good question! I have same issue
<Amar> There's more than 10 surely?
<mariogrip> hasan: Yeah, + paypal has some high fees
<teklordz> Thanks!
<HaloSponge> QUESTION: Will you be at UbuCon Europe ?
<DeathRowRecords> Do u know what suxs its the implementation of TLS 1.2 connecting 2 Wi-Fi WPA-WPA2 Enterprise Drops the signal and ppl say to update FreeRadius .... Drops the mic here! zzzzz
<dholbach> HaloSponge, yes :)
<cm-t__> Question: Is Munity on 16.04 ?
<hasan> mariogrip, I prefer bitcoin but think Ubutnu Gift Card is needed!! :D
<mariogrip> Yeah, bitcoin and gift card would be really nice
<Amar> According to the omgubuntu article Munity is on 16.04
<cm-t__> Cool :)
<Amar> Thanks !
<cm-t__> Thanks you o/
<mariogrip> o/
<popey> thanks everyone
<gr33nbits> thanks guys
<hasan> Thank you for answers! :)
<Amar> see ya next week
<gr33nbits> see you guys next week
<HaloSponge> are we still hanging out ?
<popey> we are always hanging out
<gr33nbits> xD
<DeathRowRecords> Ok Rock out with ur Cock out
<HaloSponge> I need a beer .. but milk'll do.
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-03-17
<elopio> we are starting soon.
<ventrical> kewl .. Good afternoon. ventrical .. team captain of ubuntu development version dropping in here
<kyrofa> Hey ventrical, welcome!
<mcphail> Ooh - System76. Would love some of their kit
<elopio> hello ventrical!
<ventrical> hey guys .. good afternoon . ventrical , team captain of U+1 development version here :)
<ventrical> hi elopio
<ventrical> this is excellent broadcast!! kudos to you all for setting this up
<ventrical> ? Will unity8 be on System 76? Will we be able to buy them in north america or will we have to order them?
<ventrical> ok.. help me out here.. what OS does System76 run ?
<ventrical> uh .. how can we help test system76 at ubuntu development version? Do you have some test cases?
<kyrofa> ventrical, can you be a little more specific? You mean like a document of some manual tests?
<ventrical> @kyrofa  yes... something like that .. but are then any components of system76 that we can test at development version .. uh .. like apps .. etc..
<ventrical> does system 76 run the same kernels as regular ubuntu?
<ventrical> oh .. so system 76 is not an OS .. it's a actual PC ?
<kyrofa> ventrical, indeed, system76 makes machines that run Ubuntu
<kyrofa> ventrical, https://system76.com/
<ventrical> ahh.. ok great .. are they available in North America?
<kyrofa> ventrical, oh yes
<kyrofa> ventrical, I think they're headquartered in.... Denver... ?
<kyrofa> Yep, Denver
<ventrical> great .. thanks for  straightening that out.. so when we test flavours of ubuntu for development version we are actually testing future version releases for system76
<kyrofa> Yeah sure, since they ship with Ubuntu
<ventrical> thanks for clairifications! :)
<ventrical> well .. one more question .. one of you just said "slap system 76  on it" You mean system76 is a seperate OS from ubuntu .. I dont understand this contradiction here..
<kyrofa> ventrical, he meant the logo
<ventrical> ahhh duh .. bad hair day for me hehe :)
<kyrofa> ventrical, he's saying they don't just buy computers, install Ubuntu on it, and slap a system76 logo on there
<ventrical> gotit..
<ventrical> ok .. if you guys see Rocket Man (aka SABDFL) tell him ventrical and U+1 are waving a hand at him :) lol take care eh .. great braodcast.
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-03-18
<ethan_> hello :) anyone have experience with ubuntu and the thinkpad x270 ?
